# Building a loft to protect pigeons



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi guys I need some advice. I am soon going to get few pigeons to start my long waited hobby!

I live in NJ I am really undecided as to where to build my loft as there are several cats that come to visit my backyard several times a day. If I were to build a loft on my shed there is an easy access for the cats.

Can you guys advice me?

Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Use 1/4 inch or 1/2 inch wire so they can't stick their paws through to grab the birds (also keeps hawk talons from doing the same). Make sure there are no holes or loose spots where animals can squeeze through. Keep the trap doors covered/locked when not in use, and the cats, hawks, owls, *****, opossums, etc should not be able to get to the birds. 

The part about keeping the traps covered when not in use...I speak from experience. My own cat climbed up a tree beside the loft, jumped down on top of the aviary, and went through my bob traps, falling to the floor of the loft where I found him munching on a bird with body parts everywhere. Needless to say, I no longer have a cat and if a neighbors cat makes regular visits and is suspicious (I have free ranging chickens and ducks too), it gets trapped and I can only hope people are smart enough to put collars on their pets!


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey What town u live in NJ?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Most of the critters that can access your loft like ***** etc are nocturnal so you need to make sure your loft is locked down good at night. Squirrels are a minor nuisance sometimes as they do like eggs, A watchful eye is needed during breeding season. Cats are a problem of a different kind. Ferals will catch birds and eat them, pets generally chase and kill for the heck of it. Can't blame them it's in their nature. Compounding the problem is that pigeons like to fly to the ground sometimes. They do it to forage and oft times just to lay about in the grass for whatever benefit they get out of it. On the ground they are easy prey for cats.
My advice is to do what Mary O.E, I and others do with cats (ferals and pets). Get a decent live trap, a can of sardines, trap them then haul them of to the local pound. Their owners will pay a fee if they want them back.


----------



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advices but at the same time I do not want to start a war with people who live around me.

I guess BB gun will do it. 

Cats are pests!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

zgrywusek said:


> Thanks for the advices but at the same time I do not want to start a war with people who live around me.
> 
> I guess BB gun will do it.
> 
> Cats are pests!


not the cats fault their people let them out to roam and kill things.. best to just use a havaheart trap and take them to the shelter and let the neighbors know a cat was taken so they can bail him out... perhaps then they will get a litter box and keep them in where they belong...or keep an eye on them in their own yard and retrieve them back when they go too far.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I used to use similar trap to catch cats unharmed. When caught I sprayed them good with water from hose for a minute then released unharmed. Out of about 10 cats over 2yr. period not one returned. No animal was hurt except for their pride. All others, possoms, racoons , squirrels and any others got a free ride to a park near my job 20 miles away and released. Again no one harmed, but water works great on cats. All the best- Nick.. .


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

make sure you have a depredation permit for trapping, release and transport of wild animals it was about $22 last time ive seen, last thing you want is some one reporting you for animal abuse or handling without a authorization

this is one of the applications for it
http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/xotic_depredationapp.pdf

Wildlife Relocation Permits - 609-292-2966


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It is legal to trap, but you are not *supposed* to move it or bother it in any way. You're *supposed* to let them go. As in, you can't take it down the road, you have to let it go where it was caught. That is what I have been told anyway, here in NC. You could always leave them in the trap and just call animal control to come pick them up.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

You can ask for a trap from animal control that is ran by the town and they will come remove and relocate the critter. If its done on by You permit for trapping and relocation of the animal is needed


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

sdymacz said:


> You can ask for a trap from animal control that is ran by the town and they will come remove and relocate the critter. If its done on by You permit for trapping and relocation of the animal is needed


I guess if you can get a permit for trapping you can sell the pelts and have meat to eat also.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Not sure why you think you will have such a problem with cats if your loft is securely built? I have stray cats around my house all the time and never have a problem with them bothering my birds while I am out there flying them hawks are my only problem. Lofts shouldnt be left open when you are not around that is rule number one ,rule number 2 is use 1/2 inch wire so nothing can get threw to harm your birds . You do that and you shouldnt be having any issues with preditors for the most part .


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

If your loft is secure, cats do prevent mice/rats etc--not only keeping them away from your loft, but also away from your house.

Also, the smell of cat helps keep away mice in and of itself. We observed this the one time we had mice in the house. The cat "stood guard" and they never left the one wall they started in.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Libis said:


> *If your loft is secure, cats do prevent mice/rats etc--not only keeping them away from your loft, but also away from your house.*
> 
> Also, the smell of cat helps keep away mice in and of itself. We observed this the one time we had mice in the house. The cat "stood guard" and they never left the one wall they started in.


That's the reason I don't mind them hanging around.
My loft is secure with 1/4 and 1/2" wire mesh so they can't get inside. But, if I see a cat someplace I don't want them......I have a 'squirt rifle' that shoots a stream of water 30' 
And, my little 'guard' to the left......She sits out there all day going from 1 loft to the other, when she's sitting at one.....she's staring at the other


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

I recently read a pigeon book written in 1922. The writer suggested that instead of killing your neighbor's cat (not a neighborly thing to do) that you dip its' paws in creosote. He set a trap-like area where the cat just got into the creosote. When the cat goes home he leaves tracks everywhere and the owner isn't likely to let that cat out again. Not that I'm recommending...


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

1922 ? !! I'm surprised the author didn't recommend a leg hold trap


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

use dog to guard your loft against cat.

our cat are so friendly to our pigeons they keep the loft from rat.


----------

